# Hello!



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

Just saying hi.

I'm a massive coffee addict and spend most of my time on Ozone coffee when I can. Best beans.

Also love watching Seattle Coffee Gear demos. Gill is just brilliant!


----------



## gayatrisc (Feb 24, 2020)

hello


----------

